# Leichteste CC Hardtail-Rahmen?



## timor1975 (12. Dezember 2020)

Welche Marken bieten derzeit die leichtesten 29er CC Hardtail-Rahmen?


----------



## daniel77 (12. Dezember 2020)

Unter 800 Gramm
					

Mit dem Podium stellt Mondraker den angeblich leichtesten Hardtail-Rahmen aus einer Serienproduktion weltweit vor. Die neue Rennfeile für 2021 soll aber auch mit Geometrie und Komfort punkten.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (12. Dezember 2020)

Unno, Stoll, Mondraker, Specialzed, alle knapp unter 800g


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. Dezember 2020)

-


----------



## dkiki (20. Dezember 2020)

Merida Big9 Team ist wohl einer der leichtesten auf dem Markt


----------



## malutki (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke die Rahmengroesse dürfte auch entscheidend sein.


----------



## Teppichmesser (21. Dezember 2020)

-


----------



## Teppichmesser (21. Dezember 2020)

-


----------



## malutki (21. Dezember 2020)

Denke den Focus Raven kann man mir erwähnen


----------



## racingforlife (6. Januar 2021)

Das Zerouno Ambizione SL sollte man auch auf dem Schirm haben. Ab MJ 2021 made in Taiwan.

Die gleichen Rahmen aber"*Made in Italy" werden jetzt von Ceetec vertrieben.

AMBIZIONE HT — ZEROUNO (zerounobikes.com)


----------



## T.R. (10. Januar 2021)

Sicherlich nicht der leichteste, aber echte, selbst gewogene 937g mit Schaltauge und Zugführung in Größe L und schwarzer Lackierung. Fährt sich im übrigen auch sehr gut, der aktuelle Cannondale FSI Himod .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hierjerner (15. Januar 2021)

Razorblade 29 IV SL | SIMPLONS MTB-Leichtgewicht
					

Das Razorblade 29 IV SL begeistert durch sein geringes Gewicht sowie den kompromisslosen Vortrieb auf Basis der sportlichen Geometrie. Zur XC-Maschine!




					www.simplon.com
				




Auch ein schöner und leichter Rahmen, 850g in Größe L


----------

